# Review And Shooting Of The Pocket Predator Ranger Recurve TTF



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What can I say . I love it ! Bill has done it yet again . I'm a big fan of the Scorpion ,Side Shooter Ranger and others but this new Recurve design has got my attention . It's constructed from solid G-10 . It sits well in the hand with out much conscious effort and seems to be more stable upon release due the the straight wrist position . It doesn't seem to cant in the hand .The fork gap is about 2 1/4 inches which is great for TTF . I'm able to shoot 5/8 inch marbles accurately thru the gap. The upper fork is a 1/2 inch away from my index finger in the thumb brace hold which aids me in lining up the bands while getting a good view of the target . The fork is one inch wide which allows any band set from targeting to hunting .The pinky hole is perfect and aids in securing the slingshot in proper position . Pinky holes usually don't help me much but this one aids in positioning and makes the lanyard optional . The offset recurve handle reminds me of the Scorpion slingshot the way the handle sits up when the forks pressed flat on a table . Any way I've I haven't posted any shooting videos in years but I had to do a video of this one . What better than a match light in one shot in the Pocket Predator tradition . I'm really enjoying shooting this one and would recommend it .


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

SWEET, awesome shot.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice review and good shooting.

What happened to shooting in the attic?


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Awesome review and shot! This will definitely be on my "to get" list.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shot Marty!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

brucered said:


> Nice review and good shooting.
> 
> What happened to shooting in the attic?


I moved to a different house . No attic or basement .  I can shoot year round now .


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Excellent shooting! I’ve been beating around the bush on a PP for months but this one looks like the one.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

treefork said:


> I moved to a different house . No attic or basement .  I can shoot year round now .


Sweet.

My Catchbox is outside, surrounded by 4-6 feet of snow.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

treefork said:


> I moved to a different house . No attic or basement .  I can shoot year round now .


From the video it looks like you moved to one of those places where you learn to love the shade.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

High Desert Flipper said:


> From the video it looks like you moved to one of those places where you learn to love the shade.


Az


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

treefork said:


> What can I say . I love it ! Bill has done it yet again . I'm a big fan of the Scorpion ,Side Shooter Ranger and others but this new Recurve design has got my attention . It's constructed from solid G-10 . It sits well in the hand with out much conscious effort and seems to be more stable upon release due the the straight wrist position . It doesn't seem to cant in the hand .The fork gap is about 2 1/4 inches which is great for TTF . I'm able to shoot 5/8 inch marbles accurately thru the gap. The upper fork is a 1/2 inch away from my finger in the thumb brace hold which aids me in lining up the bands while getting a good view of the target . The fork is one inch wide which allows any band set from targeting to hunting .The pinky hole is perfect and aids in securing the slingshot in proper position . Pinky holes usually don't help me much but this one aids in positioning and makes the lanyard optional . The offset recurve handle reminds me of the Scorpion slingshot the way the handle sits up when the forks pressed flat on a table . Any way I've I haven't posted any shooting videos in years but I had to do a video of this one . What better than a match light in one shot in the Pocket Predator tradition . I'm really enjoying shooting this one and would recommend it .


Nice shooting...

I award you this, very appropriate, Badge:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting As always👍👏 I enjoy your videos


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Tha was a great video 🎯 🌞 
🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## Ryan43 (Aug 1, 2020)

Awesome review. Stumbling across one of your videos years ago is how I started shooting a slingshot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Treefork, I knew you'd be able to get a match light.... but first shot, that's like the old days!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Thanks Treefork, I knew you'd be able to get a match light.... but first shot, that's like the old days!


Thanks Bill . I've been away for awhile but I jumped on the come back trail . I took several steps backwards but plan on taking even more forward . The match light shot is one of the most exciting shots .Getting this new slingshot has lit my fire to be a good shot again . We haven't seen you shoot in awhile . We would all love to see you shoot again . It Always motivates and inspires the community . Thankyou for all your contributions to the slingshot community .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ryan43 said:


> Awesome review. Stumbling across one of your videos years ago is how I started shooting a slingshot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ryan . I too was inspired by Bill Hays videos . This is the first video I've posted in years to the forum .


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Still got it 🔥


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

nice!!!!


----------

